# Any Dominant BBW's



## aslavetobbw (Jan 27, 2006)

hi there,

Are there any stories about Dominant BBWs??

Thanks


----------



## Rebel (Jan 27, 2006)

If you haven't already seen them in the old DIMENSIONS Weight Room, you may enoy these...

HARD AND SOFT
by Rebel 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/hard_and_soft.html

HIS AMAZON
by Rebel
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/his_amazon.html

THE MATCH
by Rebel
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/match.html

INSTANT AMAZON
by Rebel
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/amazon.html


----------



## Observer (Jan 27, 2006)

An increasing number of our old writers seem to be migrating in here! Welcome back!

Anu creative muses at work? I hope so.


----------

